# Scalloping 7/8 in Steinhatchee



## CCROLAND (Jul 12, 2017)

I took my daughters, a friend, and my father in law down to do some scalloping. We had a blast.

First time for all of them.

We didn't limit out on scallops but we did get our limit on fun and sunshine!!

I'm glad I took my Father in law because they do not like hold ups at the boat ramp!!!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 12, 2017)

That's awesome! Always wanted to do this but have never taken the time. Cooked any up yet?


----------



## MOTS (Jul 12, 2017)

I read some about it recently, never tried it. Is each young lady allowed to have 2 gallons in shell? I think that's what I read. Nice haul.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 12, 2017)

jeremyledford said:


> That's awesome! Always wanted to do this but have never taken the time. Cooked any up yet?



It's very fun. I have not cooked any of these but they are going to go great in a pasta fish!!!


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 12, 2017)

MOTS said:


> I read some about it recently, never tried it. Is each young lady allowed to have 2 gallons in shell? I think that's what I read. Nice haul.



You are allowed 2 gallons (in shells) per person or 10 gallons per vessel if you have over 5 people on board.

It's an awesome trip to do.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 12, 2017)

Seems like I'd get in trouble with that 2 gallon rule. reminds me of going to the U-Pick strawberry fields when i was a kid. They would hand me a bucket and i'd stack them so high you'd put one in and 6 would fall off the top of the mound.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 12, 2017)

jeremyledford said:


> Seems like I'd get in trouble with that 2 gallon rule. reminds me of going to the U-Pick strawberry fields when i was a kid. They would hand me a bucket and i'd stack them so high you'd put one in and 6 would fall off the top of the mound.



You can clean them and use the meat limit instead to avoid that.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 17, 2017)

you get 2 gal. for several people on board and if they dont help clean them you'll forget about wanting  a pile of em


----------



## jaymax00 (Aug 6, 2017)

Them girls look like they are having a blast! Great job!


----------



## CCROLAND (Aug 6, 2017)

jaymax00 said:


> Them girls look like they are having a blast! Great job!




They had a blast!!!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 7, 2017)

On the the to do list! Awesome job y'all!


----------

